# WCG-TPU Team Captain's Christmas Giveaway! (2nd Edition)



## Norton (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey Team,

   I got a promotion at work and a little extra in the bonus envelope this year so I've decided that last year's giveaway needs a sequel.... 



Spoiler:  The prize (click me)



*- A $100 Paypal gift!*


The drawing will be held tomorrow evening- *Christmas Eve**
*note- may opt to move to *Christmas* day depending on response
*Requirements/terms to qualify for the prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
*- Be an active WCG-TPU cruncher OR folder
- Joined the TPU crunching or folding Team at least 30 days ago
- Post in this thread**
* You can post as little as "Want" *or*...
- you can share a tale of giving that shows the spirit of the holidays
- share your crunching/folding plans for the new year
- potluck... post anything you want (within forum guidelines ofc)
*
- Winners will be chosen randomly using @theonedub's system (below):
*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:


> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> Member 3: Member 3 has a list of just numbers. They use Random.Org or whatever random system to select which number wins a given prize. The list of winning numbers and the associated prize is then sent back to Member 1.
> ...


The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.
My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.
If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.


*Thank you for your contributions this year- you guys are AWESOME!!! 

Have a Wonderful Holiday!!!



Spoiler:  and the winner is.....



TRWOV 


*


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2014)

*There once was this ole generous fellow that each year would try to bring joy to as many folks as he could. He held celebrations several times a year and amazed folks from all parts of the world. During these celebrations he would gather as many gifts

 as he could to share with folks from all walks of life. He always smiled when people would comment on their happiness when receiving his awesome gifts. And yet, every year he would never ask for anything in return or wish for his own gifts. Even 

during the Christmas season he would not ask for gifts and yet again offer up more gifts to enlighten people with the holiday cheers. * 


Can you guess who this jolly ole fellow is? Santa Claus? 

Think about this for a moment before you open up the spoiler. I think that no one will really be surprise once you figure it out or look in the spoiler. 



Spoiler: Generous Fellow



Well of course it is our very own Cap'n Bill (Norton)!!!!!!!! 
Bless you Norton for all that you do throughout the entire year!! And then you come along and do yet another amazing thing for this team!!! 
Merry Christmas brother! I am very proud to have the blessing to call you a friend.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 24, 2014)

Funny.I just made my first paypal account today for buying off the buy/sell/trade forum aft the holidays. Thanks for an amazing giveaway Cap'n. I would be pleased to enter for the draw.
Back in my younger days I used to head down to the local Salvation Army and donate some time to them organizing donation packs for families in need. Putting items on display for sale and painstakingly cutting beyond repair clothing into rags for kitchens and garages. My 3rd cousin used to run the local chapter. I admit my previous and current employment keeps/kept me busy so I haven't done so in 10 years. The look of gratitude on the recipients faces was the reward. Humbling.
During my 20 yrs as a Chef the hotel I worked for also donated an evening free of charge to our local mentally disabled adult center complete with food and pool passes as gifts to each person in attendance inc their assistants. Music, dancing and yep Santa.  That right there was and still is my favorite memory for the season. Honestly the nicest most honest people I have had the pleasure meeting. I miss those days.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 24, 2014)

Want... Can't come up with anything better.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2014)

Huge thanks to our Cap'n @Norton for his continued awesomeness. I really believe @stinger608 summed it up pretty well, and I concur!  

Not entering this round.  I won a PP gift during the last challenge, and I'd like someone else to experience a little free-PP-spending action


----------



## Toothless (Dec 24, 2014)

Do want. Do very much want.

My plans for the new year.. Hmm.. Run WCG a lot more, even when I get a job; I can run it while at work. I mean, 6-9 hours on a 4790k? Vroom vroom.

I can't think of anything besides this year is the very first year I got something for a sibling of mine. Annoying and ignorant she may be, she's still my sister.

And uh.. When I get my desktop up again (room is being tossed to guests for a few days) then I can get another load of projects for WCG to run. It's always fun to see the "Remaining time" not count down correctly.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 24, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> It's always fun to see the "Remaining time" not count down correctly.


To Fast, To Furious. Bragger lol.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 24, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> To Fast, To Furious. Bragger lol.


I have to admit, it's quite funny to see it start counting down by 2's at times. 3's and 4's at rare points.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Huge thanks to our Cap'n @Norton for his continued awesomeness. I really believe @stinger608 summed it up pretty well, and I concur!
> 
> Not entering this round.  I won a PP gift during the last challenge, and I'd like someone else to experience a little free-PP-spending action




Oh hell, I did forget to mention though, I am NOT entering. I was just stating a fact.


----------



## hat (Dec 24, 2014)

Want. I'll come right out and admit it wouldn't be put towards any crunching, but we could use it. 

This year I'll still be crunching on my Q6600. As I get some certain bills paid off to where I don't owe anything, I will probably consider getting some sort of upgrade... though I expect that to take longer than a year. I may be able to cobble together an Athlon II x4 system (I think that's what's in there...) by frankenstiening computers together out of parts I have in various machines... that would make a totally dedicated cruncher. Might be a fun project for the upcoming rare time off during the holidays.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 24, 2014)

to Norton, thank you for a great giveaway buddy. This here is why this is the best damn forum on the net. Oh i'm am *not* entering.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for the generosity Captain!

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd like to enter. 

This next year I continue my march to 10,000,000. Will likely upgrade  and try to shrink the footprint of my main rig. 

Given the hard work Norton puts in here its not surprising his efforts got him a promotion and bonus at his work


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd like to enter.

Not many Christmas stories since I'm always on a trip at the time. Only spend Christmas with the family.

As for crunching, I'll try to get a dual socket 2011v1 board... yeah, yeah, I know that's what I said last time but it was cost prohibitive at the time, that's why I got the dual 1366 instead. At the very least I'll upgrade to dual six cores.


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 24, 2014)

ohhh free money. My Asian senses are tingling


----------



## manofthem (Dec 24, 2014)

n3rdf1ght3r said:


> ohhh free money. My Asian senses are tingling




Makes me want to post a funny Asian pic or gif... Must resist..


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 24, 2014)

want it. this holiday for me, i will let my wife buy what she wants. anything of course budget permitting lol. my plan for crunching next year? not really a plan but i will just crunch and crunch and crunch.

oh thanks @Norton team skipper  and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 24, 2014)

what the heck, i'll enter this one   plans for crunching in 2015 include building a new rig so i can relegate the 3570K to 24/7 duty alongside the i5 2400


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2014)

(that means I want)

but seriously, whether I win or not, thank you Norton


----------



## flmatter (Dec 25, 2014)

Going to continue folding on my gaming rig when not gaming  
Want to get into crunching just to use my idle cpu.  I also want to try to upgrade my work computer to better video cards to help in folding and use that 4790 to crunch-have to get boss to sign off on a pair of 970's first.

Thanks Norton for the give away.


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm great full for a community like tpu and especially glad I started consistently crunching. It's for a good cause and it's great to see people that haven't even physically meet each other bend over backwards for one another. Merry xmas to all and have safe travels.

I plan to keep my cruncher going and maybe add another in the near future.


----------



## Mindweaver (Dec 25, 2014)

I'd like to enter as well.  Thanks for the great give away Captain! 

I'd like to put together a 2011-v3 system to crunch with no doubt, and this would go towards it.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2014)

*We'll select the winner late am tomorrow when I get home from work**
*yes I have to work tomorrow  just going in for a few hours though


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 25, 2014)

Norton said:


> *We'll select the winner late am tomorrow when I get home from work**
> *yes I have to work tomorrow  just going in for a few hours though


double pay?


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2014)

Making the list now- will announce the winner at *12pm (Eastern)...* less than 1 hour.

*Will add anyone else to the list that posts between now and then*


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 25, 2014)

Wow, Norton, you are... a really nice man! Happy merry christmas!

This is a nice gift

edit: 

As per the topic, I will continu to crunch like I'm doing, with the computer I have. Not that much place for alot of computer, but I'll find a way to get more PPD in any way, like changing the LGA1150 dualcore for an I3 if I can get it for cheap price, anything!

Might put it  at work on the 4770 aswell, that would be nice.


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2014)

*and the winner is.....*



Spoiler



*@TRWOV *



*Congrats to the winner- will get a PM out to you shortly..... dinner is waiting!* 

*Thanks again to all of our TPU crunchers and folders for another great year!!!  *


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 25, 2014)

congrats TRWOV


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 25, 2014)

WHOAAAA! I can't believe it 


Thanks Norton for these awesome giveaways!!!


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2014)

Congratulations TRWOV!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 26, 2014)

congrats @TRWOV and thanks again tpu captain


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice win Brother!


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats ya lucky butt!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 28, 2014)

Congrats bud


----------

